# scary stuff



## marc63 (Jun 24, 2008)

what are some of the creepiest things u have ever seen or did on all HALLOWES EVE ?


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Hahahah Marc I'm so crazy getting last minute stuff done that I have not had time to sit & relax & enjoy the eve of Halloween, but it sure would be nice.

Muf


----------

